# Bolt recording multiple copies of same show



## ke4tts (Nov 15, 2010)

Fairly new bolt. Running bolt with cable card and tuning adapter, Spectrum in Wake Co, NC. For some shows set up to record via one-pass, multiple copies of the same episode (same channel, same time) are recorded. If one copy is deleted, the other copy is also deleted. This only seems to occur with programs on the History and Discovery channels and only some shows on those channels. The shows are Fast&Loud and Counting Cars.

I am also having another problem that just started occurring and i don't know if they are related. If I try to watch a recorded program (Counting Cars - on History), the bolt reboots. I have watched this show before without this problem.

Has my bolt gone bad (it is only weeks old) or is there some other problem?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Are you using both suggestions, wishlists, and OnePasses for these shows? A show can show in multiple categories like this and only be recorded once. Have you reviewed the recording history and seen the show as recorded twice?

On the shows with reboots, what happens in you tune in live?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

ke4tts said:


> &#8230;If one copy is deleted, the other copy is also deleted.


That's a bug in the User Interface, only one copy is recorded, not two.
I see it also.
In the List, Select *B* to Sort By Season and you should only see one in the List


----------



## ke4tts (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for the replies.

All of the programs are series and I am using only one-pass to record the episodes. I have never set up a wish list and suggestions is turned off. The multiple recordings show up in the recordings list for the series.

On the reboot, I have only one series that now causes a reboot when I try to play one one of the episodes in the recordings list for that series. I have another Tivo, a Premier. Both Tivo units are connected to the internet via ethernet. I can play an episode using the premier which would cause a reboot of the bolt if I tried to play it with the bolt. I have never tried to look at the program live while it is being recorded. Another set of episodes of this series (Counting Cars on Discovery) is set to be recorded next weekend. I will see what happens while they are being recorded then. Since I can delete the recordings without causing a reboot, I will delete the current set of recordings before the new set starts to record.

Also, the duplicate recordings that show up on the bolt do not appear when looking at the recording list with the premier. This makes sense as the other reply says that the duplicate posting of the recording is a bolt interface bug.

I have deleted some of the recordings in the series that causes the reboot. Attempting to undelete one of those recordings also causes a reboot.

Jerry Davis


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I once caught my Bolt+ nonHydra recording the same show at the same time on two different tuners...


----------



## Capitol hill (Mar 25, 2018)

My bolt is doing duplicate recordings, specifically with Rachel Maddow for about two months, & now this week with Walking Dead. Simple one pass programs, only record new shows, etc. what is the problem & how do I fix it. With Rachel m., all her shows & repeats are listed in to do list, some say 
will record, others ask if I want to record


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

It happens for me on only one show.
I _think_ its a UI issue and not recording twice because 
if I change to "*B Sorted by season"*, I only see one recording
Minor annoyance for me as I delete after viewing.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Capitol hill said:


> My bolt is doing duplicate recordings, specifically with Rachel Maddow for about two months, & now this week with Walking Dead. Simple one pass programs, only record new shows, etc. what is the problem & how do I fix it


The Walking Dead was showing generic guide information for a bunch of Walking Dead airings on 4/1 and TiVo will default to recording those to be safe. They were all showing as going to record for me as well last night but it looks like today's guide data update has resolved that and I'm only showing the single recording that night in my ToDo list as it should be. I usually don't worry about these multiple recordings when they are 10-12 days out as they tend to work out with later guide data updates.

Scott


----------

